

Test-driving Apple Pages with ePub export - mikecane
http://blog.threepress.org/2010/08/26/test-driving-apple-pages-with-epub-export/

======
petercooper
I've been reading that blog for a little while now and strongly recommend it
to anyone who cares about e-book formats and how Apple's iBooks renders stuff.
Liza goes into crazy detail about which tricks and workarounds work with
iBooks, right down to putting in videos and custom fonts.

